# A few recent pictures of the gang :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

First a few pictures of some of my crazy doggies having fun .
Then a couple of pics of my goats 
The last one is my wether Mr. Hersh Parker , Hershey for short 
He is very much a love bug , he loves to be hugs and mushed up , lol.
And he is very aware of his horns and is careful with them when around me.
He knows how to put his head through the fence and to pull it back without getting hooked. Im very happy with how he is maturing and how he behaves.
The other one with horns is Asia Lee , Trickys doeling . She is the most stable little goat i have ever seen. Nothing fazes her , she will stand still and let me handle her legs , feet , horns . She is a amazing little girl , very gentle with her horns and like Hershey , very aware of them , not getting herself caught up in the fences at all. These are my first goats with horns and I'm liking what I'm seeing


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aaaaaaaawwwwww, I love your Lamancha x Boer!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  That's my Jenni , she is a sweet girl and a comedian , lol..
She is so easy going , lol. I can trim her hooves with her just standing there. If she gets bored , she lays down and lets me do them , lol. When I'm done , i tell her and she gets up and trots off  When she plays , she does a really cute bunny hop with her four feet together , lol. She is a blessing when ever i need cheering up , always makes me smile


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had to look closer to find Jenny! All of your goats are so cute! Doggies too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  I love them


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There's my babies!  So healthy looking, per norm.  Little Girl is not little anymore!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep  Bill is well…….a beach ball :laugh: I have to cut his grain out……but he looks so sad last time i tried doing that….:tear:

I will get more pictures of my gang and post them here later 
My little Sweetie ( Dreamer ) is looking really good , she is a beauty for sure


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! You can make it up to him with some alfalfa pellets. He'll get used to it!  Silly boys. 

Is the black doe next to Clair Olive?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , i know , but he knows how he can manipulate me with his sad face , lol.
Umm…im not sure , it could be Baby's doeling Milli or Olive. Im so touched you remembered their names :hug: Olive is a speed demon , she is always racing around , lol. Milli is a bit more reserved , but has let her hair down from time to time and joins in with Olive. Olive was running around so fast yesterday that she took poor Daisy out ! She actually knocked her hind feet out from under her and down she went ! Poor thing was like "did anyone get the number of that freight train " ……..she was ok though  Then her sis Dasha gave the business to Olive when she ran back again , lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:lol: That is fantastic! Clair, Patti, and Leona used to ZIP around like crazy when they were youngsters. Well, Patti and Clair would zip ... Leona would waddle. :laugh: But their dad, Puffy, loved racing around too when the weather was right.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Laura they are all adorable!  Those doggies are such happy children aren't they? They all look like they are smiling and so excited!! The goats look so very happy and relaxed. 
Asia Lee is gorgeous!!!

What a nice critter family you have


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, I love them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Check this video out of my boy Wiz and the geese. He is such a playful guy , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Some were more photogenic then others , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My girls Daisy and Dasha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love them all Laura!!  the babies have all gotten so big!! And I LOVE honeybee's color  soo pretty! And Rosie is such a pretty girl!  as they all are


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Skyla , yes they did get big  HoneyBee has such a rich golden color , i love it ! She is a very pretty little girl  Bill is a love as usual , and loves the camera , lol. He is a beach ball though , lol. I have to put him on a diet , lol. But that face makes me melt , so its impossible to say no to him , lol. Rosie was posing for pictures today , lol. The only one that didn't care about looking all dirty was Dixie , lol. She had just rolled in the sand and was standing on a cinder block , so she looks HUGE , lol , but she isn't that big , lol. I noticed i didn't really get everyone , so i'll have to have another photo shoot during the week  Baby is in "her" bucket with Milli , her daughter


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

How do you get your dogs all lined up like that?!

All very cute! Send your. Doe over to teach mine to let me trim hooves!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the picture update! And my sister Sara LOVES seeing pictures of Mikey. He was a very special kid to her and she loves how happy he is.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They do that one their own Chad , lol. Must be a Border Collie thing 
They are herding each other 

There is another dog in front of the first two that i didn't get in the picture , lol.
I'll have to get one of their tricks on video for you ….i can only do it with three of them though. I put their food dishes down , and tell them to wait. I can say all kinds of words that sound like "ok" and they won't touch their food . They wait for me to say OK and they dive in….its so cute to see them waiting , one dog drools and one whines and the other stares at his dish , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks D  Im glad Sara sees he is well cared for , i love him 
You can see he gets a little too many cookies though


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Chad , Jenni is the only one who will lay down and let me do her feet  I think she knows i have back limitations and she takes pity on me  Its so funny , it looks like i tackled her , lol. I'll have to video that one day for you  I wish my other girls were so easy , lol. Most are , but there are a few that are quite the rodeo !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks Skyla , yes they did get big  HoneyBee has such a rich golden color , i love it ! She is a very pretty little girl  Bill is a love as usual , and loves the camera , lol. He is a beach ball though , lol. I have to put him on a diet , lol. But that face makes me melt , so its impossible to say no to him , lol. Rosie was posing for pictures today , lol. The only one that didn't care about looking all dirty was Dixie , lol. She had just rolled in the sand and was standing on a cinder block , so she looks HUGE , lol , but she isn't that big , lol. I noticed i didn't really get everyone , so i'll have to have another photo shoot during the week  Baby is in "her" bucket with Milli , her daughter


She is a lovely color!  
Haha! It's funny though! Gotta love the camera hogs lol! 
Haha! I know what you mean 

Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------

